# revendre son MAC



## Bibi75 (16 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, 

Connaissez-vous un site d'annonces où un magasin (qui ferait une reprise de matériel si achat d'un nouveau MAC) sur Paris pour revendre son MAC ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2005)

Les annonces MacG par exemple.... http://www.macg.co/tribumac/pa/index.php3


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Mai 2005)

Bibi75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Connaissez-vous un site d'annonces où un magasin (qui ferait une reprise de matériel si achat d'un nouveau MAC) sur Paris pour revendre son MAC ?



Il y a la FNAC :
http://www.fnac.com/Magazine/image_son/special/exneo/index.asp

Et puis aussi http:

http://www.mediacash.com
Mais pour être honnête, je n'ai testé aucun des deux. J'ai vendu mon dernier MAC par petites annonces sur www.apple.lu


----------



## Bibi75 (16 Mai 2005)

Ok merci pour les réponses


----------



## Webmr (16 Mai 2005)

Et quel est la machine que tu veux revendre ?


----------



## Bibi75 (17 Mai 2005)

Je souhaiterais vendre mon IMac G5 acheté en janvier (1,8 Ghz avec 512 Mo DDR SDRAM) car je souhaite passer directement au Power Mac G5


----------



## Pifou (18 Mai 2005)

Et tu es dans quelle région ? J'ai un collègue sur le point de switcher , ça pourrait peut-être l'intéresser ... au fait, tu en veux combien ?


----------



## Bibi75 (18 Mai 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es dans quelle région ? J'ai un collègue sur le point de switcher , ça pourrait peut-être l'intéresser ... au fait, tu en veux combien ?




Je t'ai répondu par MP


----------

